
1966: Tomorrow's World predicted a leisurely 1976 thanks to Mabel the robot - sohkamyung
https://twitter.com/BBCArchive/status/1007971055279853573
======
SuoDuanDao
My father remembers taking 'leisure classes' which people thought they'd need
once everyone had a four-hour work week. He thinks our technology would be
quite a ways ahead of where it is if we'd developed a leisure tradition in
response to the reduced need for work. I find it strange that our current wave
of automation isn't causing similar aspirations outside the UBI crowd.

